# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  ReefSpot ...

## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

Depois do gozo que me tem dado o mini reef de 50x50x50, vou dar o salto para uma "coisa" um bocadinho maior ...

Deixo aqui o set up ...

Aquário - 150x70x60(alt) com coluna seca exterior e tratamentos franceses.
Sump - ainda estou a decidir se faço em vidro ou arranjo uma em plástico para facilitar a limpeza ...
Escumador - royal exclusiv 200 
Bomba retorno - eheim power compact 3000
Calha 8x54 - ainda não sei se vai ser diy com reflectores da ATI ou mesmo uma ATI .
Circulação - vortech mp40 + duas sun sun que aqui tenho para desenrascar até arranjar outra Mp40 

Neste momento já cá tenho o Escumador e estou a acabar a estrutura para mandar vir o vidro para cima ...





Digam vossa justiça ..

Abraço

----------


## sergiorslopes

Boas,

Grande upgrade!!!

O aquário que vou entretanto montar talvez sirva para sump do teu  :SbClown: 

Quanto ao equipamento parece-me que fizeste e irás fazer boas aquisições... quanto à iluminação que tipo de corais irás colocar? Se for para SPS´s não seria melhor uma calha de 8X80W em vez de 54W?  

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

Realmente pensei na hipotesse da 8x80 , mas como quero fazer um layout clean, com duas "ilhas" e nao muito perto dos vidros laterais, penso que a calha de 1,20 chega...
Quanto aos corais , a ideia é ter alguns duros, mas nao maioritariamente duros .. claro que todos dizemos isto ao inucio, depois é o que se vÊ duros e mais duros ... :Wink:   :Wink: 
Mas penso que com 8x54 ja fico bem servido a nivél de iluminação ...

Abraço ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Como o pessoal gosta é de fotos e para não pensarem que isto está tudo parado .. aqui vão mais uns updates ...

Depois de umas horitas de trabalho , finalmente tenho a estrutura pronta , durou quase o sábado todo a "brincadeira" ... mas esta pronta , agora é colocar o tampo e mandar vir o vidro ...
E mais algum material que aqui chegou ...




e o material , MP40 e trazia uma MP10 Agarrada e umas doseadoras...





Abraço ...

----------


## NunoDinis

Bem...

Grande Upgrade!
Achei piada essa da MP10 vir agarrada :P

Já vi que vais para o Balling...Eu continuo adepto da solução de 2 partes, parece que desta melhorou bastante, lembras-te da Mantipora que falá-mos? desde que começei a adiciona esta solução voltou a ficar vermelha  :Wink: 

E Rocha, já tens planos? vais meter tudo viva, 50/50?

Relativamente á Sump, tem cuidado se fizeres em vidro, por causa das divisórias, não te esqueças que o escumador tem de caber numa das divisórias, e a bomba de retorno idem. Agora não te esqueças também de outro ponto... Tens que ter litragem suficiente na Sump para avarias de electricidade... faz contas para que suporte a quantidade de litros que vai sair do aqua para a Sump, no meu caso, fica a 5cm do topo do vidro  :Wink: , e depois tens o inverso, que é entupir os canos da queda para a sump, e a bomba manda tudo de volta... daí eu achar sempre que é boa prática colocar divisórias, mas depende muito do nivel a que vás colocar a água no tanque principal!

Abraço e boa sorte para isso.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo Nuno ...

e solução de 2 partes é porreira e eu uso no cubo , agora já viste fazer essa solução para 630 litros ?? ainda não fiz as contas, mas acredito que fique mais cara do que o balling , penso eu de que ...
Em principio a sump vai ser mesmo de vidro, mas ampla só com uma divisória de modo a que no compartimento do escumador a água se mantenha a 23 Cm de altura ... e vai conseguir albergar toda a água que vem do aquário... quanto á situação da água passar para o aquário em caso de entupimento, também vai caber no aquário, apesar de que a bomba de retorno e o escumador vão estar ligados a uma boia de nível, que quando a água baixar de um certo nível de "segurança" a bomba e o escumador desligam-se evitando assim que queimem por falta de água ...

Quanto a rocha vou meter morta, siporax e alguma viva, da que ja tenho no cubo ...

Abração ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Não é que vocês mereçam mas aqui vai o registo de mais uma chegada de hoje ...
ATI 8x80 ...  :Wink:  ja agora se puderem digam ai o melhor Setup de lampadas, uma vez que estas ja estão muito usadas...  :Wink:  ..






Abraço ..

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Boas Paulo
Já não vinha aqui há algum tempo, e estou a ver que já estás a subir a fasquia na água salgada, o que eu acho bom, para já do material que tens acho tudo bom, eu só penso que o escumador pode se tornar um pouco curto, mas sim senhor estou a gostar, se necessitares de ajuda é só dizeres, que vou te ajudar na boa. FORCA NISSO PAULO

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

em todas a minhas calhas t5 de 8 uso

4 azuis
3 brancas 
1 purple

Cumprimentos

----------


## PauloOliveira

Ok amigo Mota ....

vou dar ai uma vista de olhos pelo que pessoal usa também ... porque sabes que á lampadas AZUIS e azuis  :Wink:  ... 
Mas para já para os primeiros 4 meses estas ainda aguentam perfeitamente ...  :Wink: 

Abração ..

----------


## André Jorge Silva

ELá...
Para quem disse que 8x54 davam perfeitamente e depois apresenta-se com uma 8x80...
Não estás a deixar mesmo margem de erro para nada.
Óptimo projecto.
Continua assim  :Smile:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo ...

Realmente a ideia era 8x54, mas apareceu esta 8x80 com lampadas a um bom preço , apanhei logo esta, assim ao menos não tenho a desculpa de ter falta de luz ...
este fim de semana a ver se já meto a estrutura dentro de casa porque em principio daqui a 2 semanitas já devo ter o aquário, mas ainda tenho muito que trabalhar na estrutura, tenho a "eletricidade" toda para fazer , suportes para doseadoras etc etc ...
Vou dando novidades assim que tiver ...

Abração ...

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

vou acompanhar este projecto, boa sorte

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Obrigado , Vamos la ver o que isto dá ..  :Wink:   :Wink:  ..

abraço ..

----------


## miguelcarreira

Olá Paulo, boa sorte com o projecto, 

diz -me uma coisa essa estrutura é ferro? galvanizado? é que eu ando a pensar mudar o meu móvel e agradou-me a tua estrutura, já agora tens uma estimativa de quanto te custou?

obrigado

abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

Desde ja muito obrigado amigo ... A estrotura é de ferro galvanizado, posso.te dizer que o ferro focu em perto de 60€.. O resto foi um dia de tabalho do meu tio que é serralheiro , e umas latas de spray de zinco para ajudar a proteger...


Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

Hoje foi dia de mais algumas novidades ... Chegou o vidro ... Ficando mesmo só a faltar a sump que chega para a semana e as tubagens em PVC que vai ser o trabalhinho de segunda e terça feira ...

Aqui ficam umas fotos ..








Desculpem a má qualidade das fotos mas a luz era pouca ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

toca a encher com agua :yb677:

----------


## PauloOliveira

está quase ...

Primeiro ainda tenho que esticar a "manta" preta que está na Área técnica entre o vidro do fundo e a Madeira, depois é as tubagens e água para dentro ...
á e forrar ou Pintar o topo onde tem a coluna seca ...

Abraço ..

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Paulo,
O aquário está muito bonito.
Tens aí 2 ou 3 vantagens a destacar e uma desvantagem  :Smile: 
- Coluna Seca fora do aquário é excelente. O aquário fica logo com outra cara. A zona do pente pode ser curta, isto pq? No meu, a largura do pente é semelhante à tua, e como tenho uma compact 5000, fica-se a ver um pouco do travamento num dos cantos. Mas isso também depende da altura da queda e como tens uma 3.000 para tanta água, não deves ter esse problema. O meu pente é que deveria ter ficado um pouco mais baixo...
- chão em tijoleira o que facilita imenso as inundações  :Smile:  Uma pessoa acha que nunca vai ter azares mas eles acontecem sempre... Sugiro apenas que tapes pelo menos esses espaços entre o MDF e os pilares da estrutura com silicone, para não meter água para baixo da estrutura que depois não consegues secar...
- Os míudos dormem que nem uns anjos  :Smile:  Vamos ver com o barulho das bombas toda :P DEvias ter comprado duas MP40 ou uma MP60 e uma 40. Ia-te diminuir muito o barulho exterior.
- O unico ponto talvez menos positivo à vista daqui de longe são as extensões. Parecem daquelas mais baratas... como é tanta maquinaria ligada ao mesmo sitio... eu gosto de ter material de qualidade a transportar a corrente. 

PS: Como vai ser a "forragem" do movel? Só por baixo? ou por cima até ao tecto também? que materiais vais usar?

Grande abraço e força nisso que está a ficar Impecável mesmo.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo .. Desde ja obrigado por comentares e pelas opiniões/conselhos....

Quanto as extensões é verdade, é umponto negativo que vai ser alterado brevemente, meti esas para me entreter e era o que ca tinha na altura, mas brevemente vão ser mudadas ...
Quanto as bombas vou vemder a mp10 que nao trabalha bem em vidro de 12 e comprar outra mp40 ...
Sim os buracos dos pilares vão ser dheios, ainda nao tina pensado nisso mas está bem visto...cso uma duvida pode ser com silicone normal ou vai depois largar "vapores" para a parte técnica...

Quanto ao movel ainda nao está decidido ... Por baixo, e a tapar a coluna seca, vai ser o carpinteiro vai ficar porreiro, em cima ai da estou a decidir, se tapo por cima do aquario, ai un 20 cm do vidro para cima, permitindo-me assim esconder os travamentos, ou se tapo da mesma forma mas até a cima, escondendo assim a calha, mas dificulta-me a remoçao das humidades....

Agora ando a estudar uma forma de remover as humidades da parte tecnica nao sei se deixo o topo que fica virado para a parede aberto ou como faça...

Quanto ao miudo dorme bem e tem a mp10 ao lado. Trabalhar no maximo ... E tenho ideia de esconder as mp's onde está a coluna seca e insonorizar aquela zona... Porque a entrada do retorno va ser feito em dois pontos por cima do travamento francês ...

Abraço..

P.s o miudo é so um ... O outro está la também mas nao se vê esta na barriga da "maria"...  :Smile:

----------


## Ivo Seabra

Isso esta quase Paulo!!!

Eu ando todo satisfeito com o meu, ta cheio de algas castanhas!

Mas eu adiantei me a ti já tenho 2 ocellaris e 6 ou 7 corais lol

Abraços

----------


## PauloOliveira

É verdade ivo ... Mas também começaste primeiro  :Smile:   :Smile:  ...
O meu vai com calma ... Ja tenho a sump e o resto do material todo , so falta fazer o movel e pendurar a calha, mas conto fazer isso esta semana, no proximo sabado ja quero ir ao mar buscar 1000 litrinhos de água ....

Mete umas fotos do teu no teu topico para o pessoal ir vendo ...

Abraço ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Deixo aqui mais umas fotos para verem o andamento da coisa ..

Neste momento falta pendurar a calha, e fazer o movel , que vai ser feito durante a semana ... Falta também os bicos de pato e o lock line para colocar nos tubos de entrada de água para o aquario ... E tapar a janela da coluna seca com acrilico ...


Ficam aqui umas fotos ...





Quanto as rochas ja tenho mais uns 3 "pedragulhos" a ganhar vida ...

Digam de vossa justiça ...

Abraço

----------


## António A Silva

:Olá:  Paulo,

é sempre bom ouvir bons comentários, ficamos sempre satisfeitos... mas como desses já tens bastantes eu vou fazer de o mau da fita e dizer o que acho que está menos mal lol até porque fiz os mesmos erros e depois gastei dinheiro uma segunda vez ( na verdade ainda continuo a cometer ) isto porque o meu aqua tem essas mesmas medidas.

- o escumador é curto
- a sump é pequena
- o pente é pequeno
- mas o mais importante ( e com isto não quer dizer que aconteça contigo ) mas comigo sucedeu ao 3º dia depois de encher o aqua. As travessas na longitudinal partiram-se a meio. Tive de tirar a agua para o vidro se endireitar e duplicar as travessas. Resolvias isso sendo mais grossas ou mais largas ou metendo em baixo na base também. Neste caso como está construido podes sempre fazer como eu duplicar. Mas não esqueças que o meu foi construido por mim, portanto por profissionais a coisa pode ser diferente e o que estou a dizer não faz sentido.

Abraço
António

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Paulo,
> 
> é sempre bom ouvir bons comentários, ficamos sempre satisfeitos... mas como desses já tens bastantes eu vou fazer de o mau da fita e dizer o que acho que está menos mal lol *até porque fiz os mesmos erros* e depois gastei dinheiro uma segunda vez ( na verdade ainda continuo a cometer ) isto porque o meu aqua tem essas mesmas medidas.
> 
> - o escumador é curto
> - a sump é pequena
> - o pente é pequeno
> - mas o mais importante ( e com isto não quer dizer que aconteça contigo ) mas comigo sucedeu ao 3º dia depois de encher o aqua. As travessas na longitudinal partiram-se a meio. Tive de tirar a agua para o vidro se endireitar e duplicar as travessas. Resolvias isso sendo mais grossas ou mais largas ou metendo em baixo na base também. Neste caso como está construido podes sempre fazer como eu duplicar. Mas não esqueças que o meu foi construido por mim, portanto por profissionais a coisa pode ser diferente e o que estou a dizer não faz sentido.
> 
> ...


Olá Antonio.

O importante é saber ouvir as criticas construtivas de pessoas que cometeram os mesmos erros e evoluir e criar algo novo.

Em relação ao pente pode chegar se usar uma bomba de 2000L/h se usar uma maior pode fazer subir o nivel da agua do aquario, a sump se usar a mesma bomba parece ser suficiente.

Tenho vitos aquario com alguma criatividade e não copias de outros já existentes, este tem algo novo como o recorte do pente por isso temos que dar o beneficio da duvida, só com os erros é conseguimos evoluir e assim ajudar toda a comunidade.

Um abraço Rogério.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado António, são essas criticas construtivas e de alguém que ja passou pelo mesmo, que nos ajudam a "crescer" .. Quanto ao pente , acredito que seja curto , mas ja tive o aquario a trabalhar com água doce, e o nivel de água não sobe, mesmo com a bomba de 3000 lt/h ... Será pelo escoamento da coluna seca ser em tubo de 50, penso que é de 50 se nao estou em erro ...

Quanto as travessas o aquario esteve a trabalhar uma semana cheio de água mas cheio mesmo e nem barriga faz , será que nao fizeste o aquario em vidro muito fino ou as proprias travessas em vidro de 10 ?? 
So pergunto isto porque o meu nem barriga fez, nem o silicone ficou com manchas de estar a esforçar ...

Quanto ao retesto vamos ver como corre so o tempo o dirá ...

Deresto muito obrigado António pelos avisos, como disse são estes que nos fazem crescer e evoluir ...

Abração e obrigado ...

----------


## NunoDinis

Estou a ver que tenho que ir fazer uma visita á Marinha Grande.  :Wink: 

Estás a ficar com um tanque imenso! qualquer dia poes o puto dentro do tanque a nadar :P
Estou á espera de ver isso começar a popular... eu já ando aí com umas ideias... epá, tenho pra lá discus a mais e se aumenta-se um bocado o tanque, até nem ficava mal... um 130X50X50, é capaz de ser boa ideia não  :Smile: 

A ver se consigo estabilizar aquele e depois vejo. Quanto ao resto, estás no bom caminho... mas isso sabes melhor que eu :P

Ah... esqueci-me de te dizer... descobri a vodka...no aqua é uma festa, mas ando a beber mais que os peixes...

De facto estás com uma embalagem muito interessante, vais ter de tudo, acredito, mais SPS não? pelo equipamento...

Grande abraço e força no projecto.

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, de facto é mais um projecto que parece valer a pena acompanhar. Espero que tenhas muita sorte e que continues a actualizar o tópico para vermos a evolução  :Wink: ^

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo Nuno ...

Obrigado pelos coments, realmente dá sempre vontade de ter uma coisa maior , mas temos sempre algumas limitações  :Wink:   .. quanto ao 130x50x50 ... se pudesses era melhor aumentar essa largura para 70  ou mesmo 80 se fosse possível ..
Quanto aos corais , ainda não sei o que vai ter , já tenho uma ideia mas vai tudo com calma e descontracção ... Sou Sócio do CALMEX por isso tenho cá muitas doses de CALMEX e PACIENCEX ...  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...´

Quanto a vodka, realmente tem resultado muito bons, o problema é esse mesmo é que nós bebemos muitoooo mais que o aquário  :Wink:  em tempo pensei nisso para o meu cubo, mas desisti da ideia, continuo só com fusion 1 e 2 e TPA quinzenais ...  :Wink:  

Amigo João , Muito Obrigado , espero que tenhas razão e que seja um projeto para acompanhar, só o tempo o dirá ... 

Abração e Obrigado ..

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Paulo 
Em relação ao Pente acho que chega mas se não chegar podes sempre tirar alguns dentes do pente que resolves o problema na boa, em relação a sump tb acho um pouco curta, mas pode ser que seja suficiente, o escumador é bom mas se carregares muito o aquário se calhar torna-se curto (vamos ver para já serve bem)......, Isso do VODKA convida-me que eu bebo a garrafa, (mas mete-a no congelador), e faço-te uma muda de água no aquário e se for com forte até te meto alguns elementos estranhos no aquário também EHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEH...
qualquer ajuda que querias apita
abraços

----------


## João Seguro

Não deve ser preciso tirar dentes do pente.. Penso que se alargar os rasgos entre os dentes será o suficiente, escusa-se de abrir grandes buracos no pente

----------


## PauloOliveira

Amigo serrano sabes que estás sempre comvidado é so apareceres, há cá vodka entre outras  :Wink:  ...

Quanto a sump com jeito tudo funciona, se ao longo do tempo vir que é curta logo se resolve ..
João, O pente se cortar alguns dentes nao fica muito mal , posso sempre cortar um em cada 2 que nao vai ficar muito mal , e ja fico com uma abertura entre dentes de 1 cm ... Mas no sabado depois de o encher , e deestar a trabalhar logo vejo, se é mesmo necessario cortar ou nao ...


Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

Vou deixar aqui uma pequena actualização ...
Aquario cheio, temperatura a 25, salinidade a 1027, iluminação para já , 1 hora por dia 6x80 ...
Entraram mais umas rochas que estiveram 3 semanas junto com rochas vivas de um amigo ...
Para já tenho as rochas mais ou menos na posição quequero, depois é so adicionar os outros 10 kg que tenho no outro aquario  ... 
Uma alteração que tenho que fazer é reduzir o tubo do retorno para tubo de 20 .. Por engano fiz em tubo de 25 e a água chega la com pouca força .. Agora tenho quealterar para 20 par ter alguma pressão no retorno ..
Aqui ficam umas fotos






Lado da cozinha ...


Lado do sofá


Espero que gostem ... Falta-me umas pedras pequenas para compor a base da pedra alta...

Abraço e digam de vossa justiça ...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Paulo
Está a ficar bom isso vais no bom caminho....

----------


## Alvaro Gama

Como não tenho vindo aqui, só agora é que vi o teu topico, mas como era de esperar, para quem te conhece, está 5 *****

Já estou curioso no que isto vai dar.....

 :yb665:

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Olá Paulo
Já fizeste a alteração que falamos????
Como ficou???

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

A alteração que fiz foi fechar um bocado a torneira e acertar o furo em cima e ficou uma maravilha ... 
de resto está tudo a rolar, fiz testes ontem e está tudo dentro do normal penso eu de que , tenho o KH um bocado baixo e por consequência o PH também,  mas de resto penso que esteja tudo a seguir o caminho que costuma seguir ...
Ontem adicionei mais duas pedras para compor a ilha junto a coluna seca, para não ficar com o "pé" tão "magrinho" ainda não tirei fotos depois da alteração mas vão aqui umas de muitooo má qualidade, ja com a água mais cristalina ...

de resto as medições de ontem foram ...
temp.25
Amonia 0.05
Nitratos 2
PH 8
KH 6
Salinidade 1026
Calcio 440
Magnésio 1350

aqui fica mais um registo fotográfico ... as próximas fotos quero ver se já meto com o layout definitivo, e com as ilhas "descentradas" ...





Abraço ..

----------


## Marco_Pereira

boas

parabéns pelo projecto muito sóbrio neste ja fizeste sump hehehehe :SbClown: 
tens uma boa selecção de equipamento  :Pracima: 
o layout vai ficar assim ou ainda vais acrescentar mais coisas? 

ps: e os discus ainda lá estão?

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado pelo comentário amigo .. Realmente os comentarios sao poucos , mas bons, mas como Ja li por ai, quem cala consente... Mas pelo que tenho visto, os amigos de outras andanças e não só, vão comentando ...

Adiante ... Quanto ao layout, vai ficar mais ou menos assim , o que axas ?? Ainda tenho no cubo, mais 10 kg de rocha viva, pode ser Que ainda a meta aqui neste a compor mais o layout ...

Quanto aos discus ja foram amigo ... Foi um projecto que me deu um grande gozo , mas como tudo na vida temos que fazer opções ... Nehehe


Abração

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

Olá!

Paulo, parece-me pouca rocha viva, poderá ter reflexos negativos a médio prazo.

1 abraço.

----------


## João Seguro

Em, relação à rocha cada uma tem as suas opiniões, umas melhores outras piores. Na minha opinião (sendo o que pratico no meu) deves fazer o layout que mais te satisfaz e depois podes meter a rocha restante na sump para compensar ou então usar siporax ( tendo sempre atenção à acumulação de detritos).


Abraço 

Js

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas Heitor ...

Sim realmente a rocha viva é curta, mas tenho alguma morta Viva  :Wink:   :Wink:  ... vamos ver como corre ...

Quanto ao siporax Amigo joão , estou a trabalhar na caxa para ele ... quanto ao layout, não deve mudar muito , só uns toques aqui outros ali, mas nada de especial ... 
Ainda voltando ao siporax, não tinha ideia, mas esta rocha é ALTAMENTE porosa ,  ao que parece será um bom sitio para as bactérias se alojarem, penso eu de que, de qualquer das formas vou meter siporas na mesma  ..

Abraço ..

----------


## Marco_Pereira

o layout a mim parece-me bem eu metia as ilhas mais altas só
e concordo plenamente com o João pa variar  :yb665: 
temos que evoluir =P

----------


## PauloOliveira

Marco a ideia era essa mesmo, meter as rochas que tenho no cubo , por baixo das outras para criar zonas ocas ou esconderijos, mas so depois vou ver como fica ... Para já estou a gostar muitoooo assim , sei que falta ali uma pedra ou outra mas não as posso tirarcainda do cubo para nao dar cabo daquilo ... Depois logo se vê a altura entre as pedras e o topo da agua também é bom,para os corais crescerem heheh ... E para os peixes nadarem ...

De qualquer das formas e como disse ai da não está bem defenido o layout ... Daqui a pouco ja tiro umas fotos com as duas pedras que meti ontem ...

Abraço...

----------


## Marco_Pereira

concordo.
hoje em dia já nao consigo olhar para aqueles layouts tipo muralha da china :Admirado: 
hardscape em cima só para ficar bonito o resto resolve-se downstairs  :yb624:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Existem layouts tipo muralha muitooo bonitos , é uma questão de gosto e de vontades ...

De momento vai ficar mais ou menos como esta , ja disse com mais um toque aqui outro ali, mas nada de muito profundo ...
Aqui ricam umas fotos tiradas agora , ja com uma pedra viva do outro aquario, e com umas cobaias que estão la a 4 dias e não se estão a dar mal ... Hehe
Falta uma lampada purple, porque tenho muitas brancas ...

Aqui ficam umas fotos de hoje .. Ainda nao açertei com a melhor posição das pedras novas .. Mas com tempo vai la .. Hehe





Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Prata

Olá Paulo,

Ta a ficar bom o trabalho que estas a desempenhar, mas concordo plenamente com o que diz o Heitor sobre a quantidade de rocha que tens, percebo perfeitamente o que ele quer dizer, se por acaso não estiveres com ideia de colocar muita mais rocha, então eu sugeria siporax como já foi falado e bem, mas não te distraias  muito ou seja coloca o mais rápido possível visto o aquário ter começado a rodar.
Colocaria para ja 4 litros de siporax bem porosa para o arranque de uma  formação "alojamento" boa de bactérias e não mexia mais no siporax ate daqui a um bom tempo, no futuro podes colocar um pouco mais, começava a adicionar  tbm uma fonte de carbono (bactérias) para te ajudar num bom ciclo o que eu acho muito importante.
Eu fiz assim como referi, espero ter ajudado um pouco, qualquer duvida e em que eu te possa  ajudar conta comigo.

Vou estar atento!

Boa sorte... :SbOk: 

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Amigo ricardo ...
O siporax vai entrar hoje , e quanto as bactérias, estou a fazer o stability da seachem desde que o aquário começou, ainda não tinha mencionado isso, mas como tinha la ainda que tinha sobrado do cubo comecei a fazer o stability ...
a Rocha viva, como disse vão entrar mais 10 Kg , não vai ser já mas pelo menos uns 4 Kg de rocha viva já la tenho , faltando depois adicionar os outros 10 Kg ..

Abraço ..

----------


## Heitor Simões

Boas!

Paulo, peço desculpa mas no teu lugar fazia o seguinte:

1º punha a rocha toda de uma vez, cada vez que adicionas rocha estas a começar o ciclo de novo.

2º não vejo utilidade em por rocha na sump, pois a sump não tem iluminação nem tem circulação.

3º não colocaria syporax, sump sempre limpinha e bem aspirada.

Fica bem.

----------


## PauloOliveira

sim Heitor , isso era o ideal ... só que eu para tirar os 10 Kg de rocha do cubo , é certo que vou dar cabo de tudo o que la tenho ... porque o cubo não se aguenta com os peixes e corais e sem a rocha ... não tens que pedir desculpa amigo, eu estou cá mesmo para aprender com vocês que já têm muitooo mais anos disto do que eu ...

Quanto a ideia de rocha na sump, também não me agrada nada, a mim parece-me sempre mais um sitio para juntar "porcaria" ..

a ideia do siporax , por cá já se começa a utilizar um bocado mas se formos a ver em fóruns vizinhos utilizam muitooo o siporax .. é como tudo existem muito bons aquário sem siporax , sim existem mas também existem muitos bons aquários com siporax , se bem que o que vai fazer diferença não é o ter ou não ter o siporax , a diferença está no Aquariofilista e na dedicação e gosto que tem com o aquário ...

Heitor, ja sabes quando cá quiseres vir molhar as mãos eu tenho cá umas fresquinhas  :Wink:   :Wink:  


Abraço ..

----------


## Marco_Pereira

pois da mesma forma que já vi bons aquarios com filto externo tipo canister cada um deve utilizar o metodo que menos lhe custa seja ele zeovit 3 pinginhas disto a terça e quatro a quarta, balling, balling light, filtro externo, ir molhar os calcanhares a ir buscar agua ao mar, algea scrubber, ou puro e duro berlin para mim o que importa é uma boa qualidade de agua nos nossos aquas pois eu sigo uma premissa pa morrer fica no recife, na loja, no fragario, no fornecedor ou lá onde estejam seja peixes corais plantas eu até tenho dificuldade em tirar rocha viva do aqua pois tou a matar bacterias e alga coralina eu quando usava filter bag catava as pulgas do mar todas antes de o lavar  :SbClown: 
e ja estou a sair do tópico deves comprar, colocar ou modificar a medida que precisas. pois já vi muita gente preocupada com o reactor de cálcio e ainda não tinham feito o ciclo ainda não sabem que tipo de consumos vão ter até podem ter bons crescimentos e boas cores e chegar as mudanças de agua e um pouco de biocálcio.
olha eu nao percebi aqueles dois tubos ao lado do aquário presos a estrutura é para encastrares o aqua?

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigo ...

sim é o que eu penso ..  cada um usa oi método que mais lhe convém ou com o qual tem melhores resultados, até porque cada aquário é um aquário,  o que é bom no meu aquário pode ser péssimo no teu e vice versa ...
Quanto aos ferros, é para suportarem uma porta e a madeira que vai "encostar" á parede ... ou seja, no fim do móvel estar pronto só se vai ver o vidro , não vou fechar até acima , mas vou fechar com uma espécie de moldura fixa em 3 pontos com cerca de 30 cm de altura , e que vai ter uma das partes de encaixe, isto para facilitar o acesso ao aquário, do lado contrario onde se encontra o tubo do retorno tapando o tubo a calha e até ao nível de água do aquário ...  já está o "projeto" feito e as medidas tiradas, estou só a espera que me deem o orçamento ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Marco_Pereira

eu gosto bastante de aquarios encastrados um dia que tenha uma casa minha é o que vou fazer

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

Depois de algum tempo sm actualizar o topico fica aqui uma pequena actualização de valores e fotografica... Ainda com o movel por fechar, e penso que nao vai ser tao cedo, uma vez que vou mudar de casa dentro de 3/4 meses e então ai depois fecho o movel ... Mas isso p tempo o dirá ...

Vamos ao que interessa, faz quase duas semanas que a "bicharada" que estava no cubo passou para o tanque grande, sem problemas de maior com os peixes bem como com os corais, tudo parece calmo e tranquilo, até a mivel de algas isto amda muito calmo ... 
Tenho feito tpa todas as semanas de 100 litros, com água do mar, e até os corais batem palmas com tão boa águinha, tirada a balde na Nazaré, tou uma autentica motobomba, 200 litros em 35 minutos ...  :Smile: 
a nivel de equipamentos so falta entrar mais uma MP40, esta para breve, e meter as doseadoras a "funcar" para começar a fazero balling, porque neste mometoa da estoua acabar com os fusion 1 e 2 para me ajudarem com os valores ..

A nivel de valores a dia 11 andava assim ..
Ph - 8,2
Kh - 9,3
Densidade 1025
Nitratos 0 
Nitritos 0
Amonia 0
Fosfatos 0
Calcio 420
Magnesio 1245

Agora fotos ... Ainda sem ter metido a lampada purple, porque isto esta muitooo branco aqui ficam as fotos possivéis, o fotografo também nao vale nada ...  :Smile:   :Wink: 














Abraço e digam de vossa justiça...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Paulo
Está muito bom sim senhor, acho que devias ter mais umas rochas....

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Amigo ...

em Relação as rochas , tenho gostado tanto do layout assim que nem tenho vontade de meter mais nada  :Wink:   :Wink:  so corais, e até tenho ali guardadas mais umas rochas porreiras ...
Assim não ha problemas de guerras , para os peixes se esconderem nos buracos , não há buracos  :Wink:   :Wink:  ... fora de brincadeiras , nao parece mas tem la alguns esconderijos ...

Abraço amigo ... Quando é que cá vens Fazer uma TPA (Mini Fresquinha)  :Wink:   :Wink:  ..

----------


## Marco Madeira

Está porreiro Paulo..., agora é deixar crescer e "entupir" isso de corais!

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Olá Paulo,
Está com excelente aspecto.
Em Relação aos parâmetros, o magnésio penso que deveria estar acima dos 1.300.
Fazes algumas adições para os corais?

Abraço,

----------


## TiagoKosta

Gosto bastante do layout, bastante simples mas fica muito bem.
Tal como o Marco disse, é encher isso de corais e deixar crescer os que já tens.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigos ...

André .. Para os valores adiciono Fusion 1 e 2 , neste momento ja tenho o MG mais algo , andei 2 ou 3 dias enganado na dose e ele baixou , quanto as adições para os corais estou a adicionar dois produtos da Aquavitro , o Fuel e o Vibrance, ainda estou a utilizar os que tinha do cubo , quando acabarem, logo penso no que vou utilizar, mas desde já aceito Dicas ou sugestões  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

Marco e Tiago , é verdade entretanto quero meter mais um peixe ou 2 e depois é começar com os corais , mas tudo com muitaaaa calma ... a adição de corais vai começar quando começar com o balling, para começar a acertar as dosagens logo com a entrada dos novos corais , brevemente coloco novidades ....
Tiago eu por acaso também gosto muitooo do layout, é sempre complicado layouts mais "Vazios" , mas estou a gostar bastante e tenho aqui umas ideias de uns corais , mas como ja disse com muita calma ... MUITAAAAA Calma ..

abraço e obrigado por comentarem ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ....

Deixo aqui mais tres fotos , uma de uma entrada nova , e outras de uns corais que apanhei a jeito  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...

Uma millepora rosa Do bali  :Wink:   :Wink:   Acabadinha de entrar ....






Abraço e espero que gostem ...

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Está a ficar bommmmmmmmm, muito bom mesmo.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo ... 

Vou fazendo o que posso e o que vou aprendendo ...
Obrigado por comentares amigo , ao que parece isto anda curto de comentários, e apesar de estares longe, lembras.te sempre dos amigos , hehehe ..

Abração ...

----------


## João Seguro

Boas, também gosto do layout clean. Quando os corais crescerem vão ocupar um bom espaço e fica giro  :Wink:

----------


## NunoDinis

Grande Paulo,

Está a ficar lindissimo!!!
Olha como aditivos, estou a usar solução de 2 partes, mas disto não vais precisar, e depois estou a usar TMC -k e +a(ou -a e +k...) estou a fazer 2X por semana, mas para o teu caso acho que necessitarias de mais, tendo em conta sobretudo que vais por muito coral...
Quanto a peixes, com um tanque desses... mais um cirurgião pelo menos  :Wink: 
Gostas dos Nasos?

Abraço.

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas

Essa millepora é fanstástica... Muito bonita mesmo.
Parabéns.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas 

Obrigado Tiago ...

Nuno .. quanto a Aditivos neste momento ainda estou a fazer os produtos da seachem e da aquavitro, e estou a gostar muito , como ja gostava no cubo , mas sei que vão acabar e que tenho que avançar para outra solução , até porque assim fica muitoooo Caro ... estou a usar para valores Fusion 1 e 2 e estou a usar da aquavitro o Fuel e o Vibrance .. mas estou para começar com o balling e certamente que a nivel de traces devo mudar para a KZ .. estava a pensar em Aminoacidos , Koral Vitalizer e o Stylopocci Glow ... mas ainda ando a ler e a estudar para me decidir ...

Quanto a peixes , o naso apesar de gostar muitoooo nao é um peixe que esteja nos meus planos , o que está nos meus planos é mais um Zebrassoma flavensens , um japonicos , um lineatos , e um wrasse ou outro , e possivelmente um piramide ... sei que vou armar aqui uma grande confusão de tangs, mas vamos la ver o que isto dá ..  :Wink:   :Wink:  

Abraço ..

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

parabens Paulo pelo teu aquario que tem ai umas peças muito engraçadas...............e se precisar de meter rocha coloque na sump, esta um layout porreiro

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

Hoje venho registar aqui mais um pequeno Update ... apaixonei-me por um peixe  :Wink:   :Wink:  .. não sei se foi por ser pouco comum ver um em aquário se foi mesmo pela beleza do peixe , acabadinho de entrar ainda um bocado streessado mas já dá um ar da sua graça, aqui fica uma foto do meu menino acanthurus bahianus .. 






Espero que gostem ...

Quanto ao aquário , tudo na mesma , vou começar amanha o balling , e não sei o que se passou no fim de semana que a coralina desapareceu toda das pedras que vieram do outro aquário , não houve alteração nenhuma de parâmetros , mas o que é certo é que se foi ...

Abraço ..

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Lindo!!! :Pracima:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Amigo ..

e duas horas depois ainda estava melhor  :Wink:   :Wink:  tinha o corpo todo clarinho e as riscas do corpo quase rosa , está muitoooooo Bom , Ver se logo a noite tiro mais umas fotos ..

abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Como o pessoal gostou tanto das fotos , e aproveitando que o peixe já se habituou á nova casa, aqui ficam mais umas fotos ...










Abraço ..

----------


## sergiorslopes

Fantastico!  :yb677:

----------


## PedroMSPereira

E novas fotos amigo Paulo  :yb677: 


Cumps,
Pedro Pereira

----------


## PauloOliveira

Brevemente coloco fotos novas amigos ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Umas fotos mais recentes ...

Desculpem a qualidade mas foi com o telemovel ...

Um update, a segunda vortec mp40 ...



E umas fotos ..

----------


## Rodolfo Rodrigues

Muito bonito Paulo, como já te tinha dito está muito simples mas com uma beleza!!!

Gosto muito.

Continua  :Wink:

----------


## PedroMSPereira

Continua excelente  :Pracima:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Para não deixar o tópico ficar muito desatualizado , aqui ficam umas Peças acabadinhas de entrar , que ainda estão a espera de serem coladas ....





Esta que se segue nao é minha mas fica aqui o registo da passagem por cá  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...




Mais logo tiro a staghorn que está por traz da verde... que é Verde escura com polipos Rosa


Espero que gostem ..

Abraço ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ....

aqui fica uma atualização fotográfica de alguns corais, dos peixitos e umas gerais ao aquário ...


















Umas Gerais ..

Lado ds Acans ...



Topo



Lado da Catalaphylia






Abraço ..

----------


## sergiorslopes

Está com um excelente aspecto... parabens!  :Pracima:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Muito obrigado amigo ...

----------


## Pedro Conceição

E foi com muito agrado que pude ver o aquário do Paulo. Falei algumas vezes com ele pelo Facebook e a oportunidade nunca tinha surgido de conhecer o Paulo e o seu aquário.

Paulo, obrigado por receberes a cambada de malucos aí em casa.

Aqui ficam as fotos:












































Para breve aparecerá um vídeo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## André Jorge Silva

Boa tarde,
Antes de mais parabéns ao fotografo pelas excelentes fotos.  :Palmas: 

Parabéns também pelo aquário que está excelentes. óptimas cores, corais com uma saúde excelente e peixes a transpirar saúde.
Agora três perguntinhas:
1 - Colocaste a segunda Vortech à mesma altura da primeira. Não achas que ficarias com uma circulação melhor se colocasses umas mais acima e outra mais abaixo? Vou comprar também uma segunda Vortech e tenho esse pequeno dilema...
2 - Como consegues ter os corais com esses crescimentos e cheios de cor? Usas água natural? (desculpa se já o referiste antes no Post mas não consegui reler tudo agora e não me lembro) Pelo que li só começaste a adicionar Balling agora, antes estavas a usar os produtos do Cubo. Eram suficientes? entretanto também falaste da KZ. Já estás a usar?
3 - Tens bastantes peixes para um aquário "recente" e alguns chamados de muito sensíveis (Leucosternon), Não tens tido nenhum problema com eles? Fazes Quarentena? UV?

Desculpa tanta pergunta mas sabes que o pessoal gosta de aprender com os bons exemplos.
e eu sou daqueles novatos que nunca mais apreende...

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Vídeo de dentro do aqua:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Antes de Mais Muito Obrigado Pedro , Mais 2 Trabalhos Fantásticos, tanto de Fotografia como de video , desde já o Meu Muitooo Obrigado pela disponibilidade ...

Amigo André, Vou tentar Responder a Tudo ...

1 - Cheguei a ter uma mais a baixo e outra mais acima , mas como tenho as vortech em Modo Reef Crest em anti Sync , elas acabam por fazer as correntes contrarias uma a outra e fica a circulação bem distribuída e sem grandes choques de correntes ...
2 - Quanto as cores e crescimentos não sei , o que faço é Água do mar desde o primeiro dia, com TPA de 120 Litros Todas as semanas religiosamente .
Quanto a produtos , comecei com o balling porque era insustentável financeiramente, era umas dosagens muitos grandes de fusion 1 e 2 para a litragem que tenho .
Quanto aos produtos da KZ estou a adicionar Aminoacidos e Vitalizer 2 Gotas de cada por semana ...
3 - Quanto aos peixes, posso-me considerar um sortudo até ver, nem quarentena , nem UV , nada e como vês no video o leucostern só não come vidro porque não consegue ... se bem que o leucostern já estava na loja onde o comprei a cerca de 1 Mês e ja o tinha visto a comer de tudo e bem e está comigo a cerca de 3 semanas  ...

Espero ter respondido a tudo , se tiveres mais alguma questão força nisso Amigo ...

Abraço ..

----------


## José J Correia

boas sim senhor tudo muito bem planeado 
ja agora a que distancia tens a calha da superfice da agua

----------


## André Jorge Silva

> Antes de Mais Muito Obrigado Pedro , Mais 2 Trabalhos Fantásticos, tanto de Fotografia como de video , desde já o Meu Muitooo Obrigado pela disponibilidade ...
> 
> Amigo André, Vou tentar Responder a Tudo ...
> 
> 1 - Cheguei a ter uma mais a baixo e outra mais acima , mas como tenho as vortech em Modo Reef Crest em anti Sync , elas acabam por fazer as correntes contrarias uma a outra e fica a circulação bem distribuída e sem grandes choques de correntes ...
> 2 - Quanto as cores e crescimentos não sei , o que faço é Água do mar desde o primeiro dia, com TPA de 120 Litros Todas as semanas religiosamente .
> Quanto a produtos , comecei com o balling porque era insustentável financeiramente, era umas dosagens muitos grandes de fusion 1 e 2 para a litragem que tenho .
> Quanto aos produtos da KZ estou a adicionar Aminoacidos e Vitalizer 2 Gotas de cada por semana ...
> 3 - Quanto aos peixes, posso-me considerar um sortudo até ver, nem quarentena , nem UV , nada e como vês no video o leucostern só não come vidro porque não consegue ... se bem que o leucostern já estava na loja onde o comprei a cerca de 1 Mês e ja o tinha visto a comer de tudo e bem e está comigo a cerca de 3 semanas  ...
> ...


Olá Paulo,
Obrigado pela paciência para responder a tudo.
Acho que na generalidade tudo se resume "quase" a isto: "Água do mar desde o primeiro dia, com TPA de 120 Litros Todas as semanas religiosamente"
É muita águinha boa por semana, 

Grande aquário, continua assim.
Abraço,

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ..

Amigo josé obrigado pelo comentario , a calha esta a cerca de 17 cm ...

André, muito provavelmente é isso e eu também partilho da mesma opinião ... 

Abraço e obrigado pelos comentarios ...

----------


## Artur Corso

Paulo não se esqueça aqui do people s.f.f. vá dando notícias, pois está valendo a pena seguir este ótimo projeto.
Parabéns.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Para não deixar o tópico morrer, aqui vai uma pequena atualização ...

como a troika nao nos deixa comprar corais nem lentes macro hoje durante a tpa com pouca água e aproveitando uma caixa de plastico tirei umas fotos "dentro de água" com a Bela da Nikon D40  ... 
Aqui ficam as fotos a ver se o pessoal gosta , nunca tinha tirado fotos assim e gostei muito , é outra perspectiva do reef e uma perspectiva muito boa ...

























as meninas dos meus olhos e o habitante da millepora ...





Umas Gerais ...

Lado da mesa 


TOpo


Lado da sala 





Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

Aqui fica mais um registo Fotografico de alguns corais que entraram recentemente, ainda falta fotografar alguns, que nao fotografei hoje porque alguns ainda nao estavam nos sitios ...
Agora deparo-me com o problema da escolha .. já nao tenho espaço para corais , hoje par ameter a Senhora Efflo Verde tive que tirar uns 3/4 "pinocos" que tinha a crescer , mas agora começa a fase da escolha, até porque ainda quero mais umas peças que gosto e nao tenho espaço para elas, por isso brevemente vou ter que recolocar alguns e tirar alguns pinocos   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

deixemos-nos de conversas, aqui ficam as fotos ...





a minha efflo que la se decidiu dar um ar de crescimento  ...




e um pinoco que sobrou de uma base, e deixei-o aqui e tá a crescer desmesuradamente e com uma cor muito interessante ...




e para acabar fotos da menina nova ...



Aqui já no sitio ...




Abraço e espero que gostem ...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom aspecto os corais!!!

Parabéns!!! :tutasla:

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado Amigo ...

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Paulo

O teu aqua é brutal !!!!  :yb677: 

 :tutasla:  

Cump

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo ... Muito Obrigado ..

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

Mais um pequeno Update ...

Acropora Super Pinoco  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...



Acropora Super Pinoco 2  :Wink:   :Wink: 




e a menina dos meus olhos 2  :Wink:   :Wink:  acabadinha de entrar e nem estranhou a casa nova ...




Espero que gostem Abraço ...

----------


## miguelcarreira

Está cada vez mais fixe, quando os corais estiverem mais crescidos vai ser um reef espectacular

----------


## PauloOliveira

Obrigado amigo ...

Faltam entrar aqui mais dus ou tres peças e tirar uns frags que aqui tenho a mais e repetidos, e depois é ver crescer ...

Abraço e obrigado pelo coment ...

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

 deixo aqui uma actualização da Coralada ...
neste momento estão em recuperação , depois de terem ficado sem comidinha , por causa de uma brincadeira com zeovit, que me atirou os nitratos e fosfatos para 0, não que tenha ficado descontente com o Start e o bac na remoção de fosfatos e nitratos, até porque alguma alga que tinha desapareceu tudo, mas acho que apesar da dose reduzida, os valores desceram muito rápido e os corais ressentiram-se, não só pelos valores, mas pela TPA que correu mal,  e até agora ainda estou a tentar arranjar uma maneira de subir os fosfatos , além de dar comer 5/6 vezes ao dia ,e com mão pesada, por isso já eu ando a fazer, o que é certo é que os fosfatos não passam de 0 , aliado a isso , e por culpa minha, na tal TPa que correu mal , não consegui ter água e em vez de não fazer TPA que era o que devia ter feito , fui fazer TPA com sal da Red sea , o que aconteceu foi que numa semana os parâmetros estavam MG 1280 , KH 7,5 , CA 440 , no dia seguinte depois da TPA estavam MG 1350 KH 12 CA 440 , e depois foi descer lentamente nestas ultimas 2 semanas, o que é certo é que notei logo na extensão dos pólipos, principalmente durante o período de luz acesa, mas agora tudo se vai recompor e não tive nenhuma baixa o que já não é mau, agora é estabilizar de novo os valores ... agora ja com Bom Abastecimento de água da Nazaré ...

aqui ficam umas fotos ...

Esta primeira Foto é para o amigo Carlos Mota ... Lembras-te da moedinha de 1   ??



Agora uma para o amigo César ... com um muito obrigado , por este frag que tem crescido muito bem , so tem um problema, nunca o consigo fotografar com as cores que ele realmente tem ...




Agora as Restantes ...





um coral Do amigo Cristóvão Gaspar - Codea , que está aqui a estagiar ... espero brevemente apresentar umas fotos de um dos aquários dele já com este menino la dentro ..  :ymdevil:  :ymdevil: 



Mais algumas ...











e agora um Frag que me deram que estou a gostar muito da cor que está a ganhar, alguém me pode ajudar a identificar esta acropora ...

23-8-2012


30-9-2012



abraço e espero que gostem e comentem ...

----------


## froforfish

5 * meu amigo Paulo.

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos ...

venho aqui registar mais uma entrada ...
ao fim de meia hora de ca estar no tanque , foi muito bem recebido por todos menos pelo ocelaris, não percebi porque , ja está a comer flocos e granulado ...
Deixo aqui umas fotos para comentarem ...  :ymdevil:  :ymdevil: 








Abraço e espero que gostem e ele nao goste de acans e zoantus  :ymdevil:  :ymdevil:

----------


## PauloOliveira

boas amigos ...

deixo aqui umas fotos para ir mantendo isto actualizado ....






e um frag que entrou a 2 semanas ...



A milepora ...




não tenho metido gerais . não é por nada de mal , é única e simplesmente porque tenho aqui uns corais de um amigo em recuperação , e isto tem andado meio desarrumado , mas como tu pediste umas gerais , la dei uma arrumadela para a foto ...

Lado da mesa de jantar



Lado da sala 



a vista de um dos sofás ...




E mais algumas de corais ...

A acropora ??? hoje embirrei com esta e so tiro fotos a ela   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  




e a Lokani  ...



E mais umas ...





Abraços espero que gostem ..

----------


## PedroMSPereira

Continua excelente amigo Paulo  :yb677:

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá Paulo,

Parabéns, esse aquário continua magnifíco.
Que combinação de lampâdas é que estás a usar? Essa fotos foram tiradas com as lampâdas todas acesas?

Abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas ...

Obrigado PEdro 

César , as fotos foram tiradas com a iluminação toda ligada, só as duas gerais do sofá é que não , o resto foi com as 8 lampadas acesas , e as lampadas que estou a usar são...

ATI ..

Blue Plus
Aquablue Special
Blue Plus
Aquablue Special
Purple
Blue Plus
Aquablue Special
Blue Plus

esta ordem é da esquerda para a direita no topo do aquário ...


Abraço ..

----------


## Cesar Silverio

Olá,

Pois, eu tenho menos azul no meu e não tenho purple.

Obrigado e abraço

----------


## PauloOliveira

Boas amigos....

Hoje venho aqui deixar mais algumas fotos , para continuar o meu "diário" do aquário ...

Para começar uma foto do Imperador , que deve ter os dias contado aqui no ReefSpot, uma vez que ja deu umas bicadas na catalaphylia e a Maria já anda a olhar para ele de lado , e já me disse que não quer perder a catalaphylia e na lobophylia, por isso brevemente deve ir para um aquário com Muitooo Mais rocha e com mais uns amigos Anjos, é pena porque é um dos meus peixes de eleição , mas a natureza é assim .. 



E agora Alguns Corais ...










e o menino novo da "maria"  :Wink:   :Wink:  ...



Abraço ...

----------

